# Chris King SRAM Bottom Bracket



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Hey I have seen a few threads on this now that its on the market, but how many of you all are using this and is it really worth it as far as better perfomance/durability. I have not been able to see any photos of the adapter kit that you need to make it work with SRAM and the fact that you need one makes me a little leery as it seems (and I have read one report) it can be a source of creaking. I know CK makes great stuff wish they had made a specific SRAM BB but the ability to replace the grease seems really nice.


----------

